# Campground Directories?



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

Anyone have an opinion on which is the best campground directory? Woodalls, Trailer Life, etc. I only want to buy one.

Thanks


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Hi Indy,

I have a Woodalls' and it's Ok. I perfer state parks and Woodalls specialty is private facilities. In California I use Tom Stienstras' "California Camping". He uses a 1-10 rating scale. A Woodall's 4 star might rate a 3 or 4 on the Stienstra scale. I've never looked at the Trailer Life book. I also try to do some internet research. Sometimes you get lucky and find pictures of the place you want to visit.

Walter


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I like Trailer Life.


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

We use the trailer life the most it has both public & private camp grounds state parks and a lot more. its a big book to haul around. Ken


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I wish they'd bust it up into smaller regions. They'd be smaller, and I usually don't stray too many states away in the Summer.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I have a woodalls book, and use the TL online directory. Between the two, I usually find what I'm looking for. I also bounce both of their ratings against any reviews posted in RV Park reviews.com

Tim


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

Thanks guys, I ordered the Trailer Life Directory since Woodalls has free ratings on-line.


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

indycohiba said:


> Anyone have an opinion on which is the best campground directory? Woodalls, Trailer Life, etc. I only want to buy one.
> 
> Thanks
> [snapback]22711[/snapback]​


I use TL and also their CD Campground finder. It also has a route planner which is sometimes helpful, but does make it easier to find possible stops along your intended route. I travel south for two months each winter and find both to be quite helpful and complete.
Bob


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

If you have AAA, they have some nice guides too.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I have Woodalls and the Ontario Camping Guide. I usually jump on-line as well before heading out. I have also used On Star to get camping sites and info. So far so good.

Thor


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Both Woodalls and Trailer Life are good. Most important is to have a current issue. The Trailer Life CD is supposed to interface with a GPS unit now to allow more abilities to planning your trip. If I get the laptop fixed soon, I am planning on picking up a GPS unit and the discs to see how good it is.


----------

